# The next step in my espresso journey!



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Having started my espresso journey many years ago with a Delonghi Thermoblock machine, I've gradually moved along with various upgrades. The Delonghi turned into a single boiler Isomac Venus. That changed into a Rocket R58 which in turn made a sideways step to an ECM Synchronika. I was very happy with the Synchronika, however, I've always wondered about how pressure and/or flow profiling could influence the end product so after a bit of deliberation, decided on the new La Marzocco GS/3 MP.

I've had the machine just over a month now and apart from a couple of early teething problems, I feel I'm starting to really get to know the machine.

I wanted to customise it but when I looked at the various options available to purchase, I realised that I didn't want to spend between £450-£650 for customised side panels and portafilter handles so thought I'd have ago at making my own.

I'm no craftsman but came up with a few different prototype designs. I just need the wife to settle on one now!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Love the all white one


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Wa wa we waa (a la Borat). I like the panels - good effort!


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks! My wife seems to be leaning towards the white one too.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Love the wooden ones


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Well that's just awesome. Like the white too but perhaps with the red logo


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

GingerBen said:


> Well that's just awesome. Like the white too but perhaps with the red logo


Cheers for the idea - I'll definitely give that a go


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Or Perspex?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice! The dark wood panel looks great, do you have a pic with it installed?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks superb! I like them all but white and red would, I'm sure, work really nicely


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's the dark wood in situ. Not the best photo I'm afraid but it gives you the idea. I'll try putting the red logos (I've got a couple of different designs in red) on the white - don't know why I didn't thinking that myself!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

wattbe said:


> Here's the dark wood in situ. Not the best photo I'm afraid but it gives you the idea. I'll try putting the red logos (I've got a couple of different designs in red) on the white - don't know why I didn't thinking that myself!


A crackin set up and I admire your efforts, trust you've sealed the wood accordingly.

Jon.


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Jon. Yes all sealed up. No warping thankfully apart from an early effort where I didn't seal the inside which resulted in a slight bow. Lesson learnt!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I love the dark one


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

jj-x-ray said:


> Love the all white one


 I agree, the white one looks awesome


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's a few pics of the white with a couple of different red logos. I stuck them on with double sided tape, so not perfectly centred but it shows the idea. I can't decide!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

^This! red on white looks mint


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

if the white then the second version with "clean" logo


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

I agree - I think the logo in the bottom two photos is the best of the white and red design. My wife can't decide if she prefers that over the natural wood and black logo though. I'm happy with either, so its win win!


----------



## johnnyka7 (Mar 5, 2018)

WIth such a beautiful machine, it's so difficult to go wrong. Last phone with the red on white is exceptional


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Johnny! I've made a rod for my own back now as I've created so many of these things that she can't decide!


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Definitely leaning more towards the cream and black combo so I knocked up a steam toggle and brew paddle to paint in matching colours. Looking more complete now...


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

Those are "prototypes?" They sure look like finished products to me! Awesome. I think the white with a larger red logo would look great. The wood looks great as well. You could switch whenever you get bored.


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks! The side panels are fresh today and are probably the best my limited woodworking/painting skills will produce. The brew paddle is a definite prototype - I need to make it 4mm wider at the base so it fits the metal actuating arm properly. I also made the mistake of removing the masking tape around the black stripe too soon so there's a couple of small smudges but lesson learnt. The steam toggle was going to be a prototype but it actually came out quite well so I'm going to quit while I'm ahead with that one!

I think your idea of that same logo in red is a good one. I might try and get hold of a couple and see how it looks. Does that mean I'd need to make another brew paddle but with a red stripe?!


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Finally got round to making a matching portafilter handle and correctly fitting brew paddle.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What have you made those from? Look awesome


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

White n black is the best...lovely contrast.

Great job....I'm well jel


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Cheers! I made the side panels out of Spruce using the originals as templates. Once I'd made the first (with all the mistakes that go with a first attempt) I made the others fairly quickly. I used different stains and colours to see what worked and what didn't. The brew paddle is made of some oak I had lying around in the form of an old chopping board. That required the most work as I needed to machine a fairly precise, tapered groove into it to fit the metal paddle that it would mate up to.

For the portafilter handle and steam toggle, I used 2x2 and 1x1inch pine respectively that I turned on a cheap drill lathe.

I'll attach some pics of the process below.


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm getting hold of some various hard woods soon so may knock up some side panels with that too.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow I thought they were white plastic or similar. Great paint job


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It really does look fantastic! Great seeing some pics of the process too. What paint have you used - it kind of looks like plastic coated!


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks! The finishing took far longer than actually making the things. I used a few coats of high quality spray with a clear coat over the top. It's certainly not perfect but it looks good from a distance ;-)


----------



## Jamie.S (May 25, 2018)

Looks amazing!


----------



## wattbe (Nov 24, 2015)

With the machine finished in cream and black, the dark wood tamper handle seemed to stand out.

So I went back into the workshop and machined another that I finished in matching cream.

Job done. For now..


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Spiros (Mar 8, 2016)

Great Job!!!

:respekt:


----------



## BebeShanghai (Mar 28, 2018)

That looks lovely!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

next bit - hopper lid


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Yes, that is excellent! Well done!


----------



## rigby (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow! these are really terrific and such a good idea.

I like the red logo on white for that 60's formica vibe but i really like the wood.. very elegant!

But like someone already mention a clear perspex one with possibly a weather proof LED strip running inside

could look pretty funky!

Such a great idea.


----------

